# The 3 homes that we have lived in on painted apples



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

As I was putting away my Christmas decorations,and putting out my regular decor..I thought some may enjoy seeing these..I did NOT paint them,but found a talented artist at the Leesport Craft Fair,inPennsylvania who does.I believe she lives in Maryland.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Those are really neat!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Now that is cute! Never seen anything like this!


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful. Great work I like style of houses too. Very nice.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice and quite unique.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a very nice and special way to remember your homes which I am sure were filled to overflowing with love.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They were,and are overflowing with love,they hold many memories of children,and now grandchildren!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

those are gorgeous!


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow! This is amazing!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I just LOVE those. The artist really did a super job - the houses look so cozy and neat.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice painting!


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Those are great mementos that you can put out for everyone to see.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting concept!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

What a gorgeous way to remember your houses.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love that idea. I assume those were painted on wooden apples. Those would look nice on a fireplace mantle. Can the wooden apples be purchased at a crafts store?


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

What an excellent idea & how beautiful


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

These are a wonderful way to preserve memories of your past houses and your present house..Here is one of our house that a relative did from a picture and presented it to us..We loved it so much we had others made of our childrens homes...


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are very pretty. Nice job in painting them who ever did


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

nice work from your neighbor to make for you


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

Do you have her contact information. That would make a wonderful house warming gift.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They are beautiful, what a great idea it was to have this done. Think I would leave them out all year long.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

ajrowland said:


> Do you have her contact information. That would make a wonderful house warming gift.


I will look around,I may still have her card...will contact you if I come across it.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

jonibee said:


> These are a wonderful way to preserve memories of your past houses and your present house..Here is one of our house that a relative did from a picture and presented it to us..We loved it so much we had others made of our childrens homes...


That is beautiful! Does your relative make and sell them?


----------



## rsteven217 (Oct 15, 2011)

What a novel idea, and the the attention to detail .... What a talented artist!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely work and memories.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Really nice. Love the house you live in now. Wish we were closer...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

What a great idea. I would need nearly a bushel of apples for that project. 
Jane


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

if only I could paint. I love them and such beautiful work. You should be proud!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great painting! Love the red house....


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Terrific painting!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

these are amazing!! size of the "canvas" and the detail is really impressive
Blessings


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a nice way to keep memories


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Great talent!
I love the apples!
And what a wonderful keepsake!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Maureen, what a clever idea. 
We are still in the same house...at times I'm willing to give her up for a home with everything on the main floor.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That is just outstanding.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Like that idea.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a clever way of remembering the homes you have lived in.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is amazing, I have never seen anything like that. What a wonderful way to remember all of the wonderful memories.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Katsch said:


> What a very nice and special way to remember your homes which I am sure were filled to overflowing with love.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Just wonderful!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I would have enough to decorate my Christmas tree if I had one of all of our different homes. We were transferred so many times with my DH's work. Those are so cute.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

You are very talented... :thumbup:


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

What a very unique way to remember your homes! Lovely artwork.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I love that idea! A treasure for sure!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Great projects!


----------

